# UK:Tesco selling coconut oil £2.25 for 500ml



## AnnaO (Feb 13, 2014)

This is just for Brits like me who purchase soaping oils locally as opposed to mail order.

My local Tesco Extra store has just started selling 500ml tubs of coconut oil (approx 450g) for £2.25. 

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=256412443

I have not seen this oil for sale in the smaller Tesco stores, but like I said our nearby Tesco Extra definitely has it in stock - I know I bought several jars last night!  

I don't know if the price is an introductory offer, but my local Asian supermarket charges £3.95 for the same item.

Anna x


----------



## Saponista (Feb 13, 2014)

Great tip thanks Anna


----------



## AnnaO (Feb 13, 2014)

You're very welcome, Saponista 
I couldn't help but share my joy!
(I have developed a habit of stalking the Tesco Extra oil aisle in the wee small hours... sad, I know...)


----------



## Saponista (Feb 13, 2014)

They often have really cheap rose water too which can be good for making lotions. 

Have you seen that there is a new UK/European thread trying to get us all together as there aren't many of us yet? It might be worth posting on there to say hi and introduce yourself. I can't find out how to post you the link from my ipad though.


----------



## AnnaO (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you I will


----------



## gurdeep (Feb 14, 2014)

Better going to Asda only £2 or if you are in Handsworth £1.69 for the same


----------

